

Stealing Data Via Electrical Outlet - aj
http://www.networkworld.com/news/2009/070909-electrical-data-theft.html

======
sunburnt
Demonstration of remote keyboard sniffing using an antenna:
[http://www.vimeo.com/2007855?pg=embed&sec=2007855](http://www.vimeo.com/2007855?pg=embed&sec=2007855)

------
dkokelley
I've heard that passwords can be compromised by the sound (probably over
multiple entries) of the keystrokes, since the attacker can figure out how far
apart the keys are and listen for patterns, though I haven't seen any
demonstration of this yet.

~~~
kragen
Each key also sounds different. One of their attacks uses this, in a slightly
extended sense.

------
haseman
Amazing! Now all we need to do is convince potential victims to use PS2
keyboards and we're golden.

